# هدية العيد : تعريفات هندسية "راااااااائع"



## العلم للإيمان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تقبل الله منّا و منكم
عرض تقديمي أكثر من رائع لتعريف 40 مصطلحاً هندسياً
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

:1: 

http://dynaden.wonkwang.ac.kr/data%20file/design/40Principles.ppt
​


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 يناير 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااكم
الله كل خير وبارك الله بكم.....
شكرا" على المنفعة.


----------



## gjaby (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 يناير 2007)

مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعة شكرا لك


----------



## العلم للإيمان (4 يناير 2007)

شكرً لكم جميعاً........
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهك ا لكريم


----------



## 12379 (7 يناير 2007)

مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعة شكرا لك


----------



## علاء الهدي (16 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

